# Zoloft



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Had anyone tried zoloft for anxiety and depression salt I suffer from both.

I've read great reviews on it but I'm very nervous.

I haven't started it yet and don't start them until this evening so just wondering if it's helped anyone.

I've also began to stop letting it stop me as if yesterday I actually went to the store and sat outside for awhile. Any other time I just lay in my bed. I did the same today I got up early left the house and when I came home instead of going right to my need I started outside for a bit to show myself I can do this. Sadly when I came in my mind instantly went to holy crap I'm real I'm actually existing.
Will pushing myself and the meds both help.
I'm ready to be me again...


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Zoloft is just an SSRI. What helps somebody else does not mean it will help you . Trial and error. Try it atleast for 6 weeks or so if you don't have to severe side effects.


----------

